# Pale face wants to teach us



## Lexoplast (Oct 29, 2008)

Τώρα μπορείτε κι εσείς να μάθετε να μιλάτε αγγλικά σαν Ινδιάνος! 





Λογικά το επόμενο βιβλίο της σειράς θα είναι το "Parlez français comme un Ivoirien".


----------

